# Koikauf ist Vertrauenssache !



## olafkoi (14. Dez. 2004)

Die 10 wichtigsten Tips: 
1. So wie du sagst der 1. Eindruck ist der beste. 
2. Ohne Voranmeldung einen Koi Händler besuchen. (Bei ehrlichen Händlern ist die Anlage immer OK) 
3. Das Wasser sollte immer sauber sein, und keine starke grün blau oder gelbfärbung haben. (Anzeichen von Medikamente) 
4. Die Koi sollten ruhig und entspannt schwimmen. Kein in den Ecken sitzen Verstecken Scheuern Springen rote Hautstellen rote Hautfärbung haben oder im frischwasserzulauf stehen. 
5. Ein guter Händler kennt die Züchter der einzelnen Koi und deren Alter sowie die Herkunft.( Keine ausrede habe so viele koi etc. wenn zweifel hast rechnung oder Zollpapiere zeigen lassen kann er das nicht weil "liegen beim Steuerberater oder muß erst Akten wälzen und keine Zeit" VORSICHT 
6. Vor dem Verpacken sollte der Händler den Koi sich von allen Seiten betrachten in deinem Beisein und langsam damit du dir den koi ansehen kannst. (Bauch Seiten Maul) 
7. Wenn er guten Service bietet macht er vor dem Verpüacken einen Abstrich zur letzten Kontrolle. (Parasiten) 
8. Koi sollten in min 2 Beuteln verpackt sein mit reinem Sauerstoff und einem Karton (Box). 
9. Auf den Boxen findest du meistens noch Aufkleber die dir die gewissheitgeben können wo die Koi herkommen (Aufkleber Fluggesellschaft Herkunft Zielflugplatz) 
10. Ein seriöser Koihändler sagt dir gerne sein betreuenden Tierarzt der Die Abschlußuntersuchung gemacht hat vor dem Verkauf. 

Mit dieser kl. Anleitung sollte es euch gelingen bei seriösen Händler einzulaufen.

Gruß 

Olaf


----------



## Thorsten (14. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Olaf,

jetzt muss ich mal was loswerden...

ich finde es sehr fair und sympathisch von Dir, dass Du keine Eigenwerbung betreibst und Tips gibst
ohne jeglichen Link von deinem Geschäft  bzw. Handel !  


Danke für deine Ratschläge-Tips, mache weiter so.... *Respekt *


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Dez. 2004)

Hi Olaf    

Auch die Volle Hochachtung meinerseits   
Freu mich so einen Fachman in unserer Mitte zu wissen  :razz: 

Mach weiter so  8)


----------



## Doris (26. Apr. 2005)

Hi Thorsten



> Ich finde es sehr fair und sympathisch von Dir, dass Du keine Eigenwerbung betreibst und Tips gibst
> ohne jeglichen Link von deinem Geschäft bzw. Handel !



Ohne deinen Hinweis hätte ich gar nicht gewusst, dass olafkoi so ein Fachmann ist. Es freut mich, dass ich diese Info nun habe und ich hoffe, daß ich noch viele Berichte/ Antworten von ihm lesen werde. . . damit auch ich etwas über Koi erfahre


----------



## Thorsten (26. Apr. 2005)

Hi Doris,

wenns mehr nicht ist...    

P.S. Wenn Du beim Fotowettberwerb mitmachst, kannste Olafkoi persönlich kennenlernen. 
Er ist ja der Hauptsponsor und die Preise werden bei Ihn vor Ort übergeben inkl. einer kleinen Feier ...


----------



## Haiflyer (26. Apr. 2005)

hi

super infos vielen dank. wir haben uns gestern ncoh 5 kleine kois so 10cm lang in den teich gesetzt von einem freund von uns. er hat einen 40 kubik teich ein gigantisches ding mit ca 12 großen kois so um die 40-50cm. sehr geiler teich. und die werfen junge wie blöd. da weis ich wo sie herkommen und das es ihnen gut ging.

ps haben´auch 2 sehr schöne kois. gibt es eine mindestgröße die beim fotowettbewerb mitmachen darf ? meine 2 lieblinge sind nämlich erst 10 und 18 cm groß dafür aber wunderschön


----------



## Thorsten (26. Apr. 2005)

Hallo haiflyer,

natürlich gibt es keine Mindestgröße! ...alles was dir gefällt und zum jeweiligen Thema passt, kannst Du auch einsenden.  

Lese dir diesbezüglich die Teilnahmebedingungen durch, registriere dich und los gehts.

Bin schon gespannt...


----------



## Haiflyer (26. Apr. 2005)

reg etc bei deinem link fotowettbewerb 2005 ???
alles klar. warte dann mal auf nen schönen tag wenn meine lieblinge an der oberfläche sind und dann wird geknipst. blöd is nur das ich den kleinen liebling ned allein draufbekomm. der hängt immer bei den andren rum. naja ich tu mein bestes


----------



## Haiflyer (1. Mai 2005)

hi

also hab gestern einen neuen koi gekauft. wunderschöner goldgelber koi. ca 27cm lang. der Händler hat ihn im original styropor karton verkauft. stand noch die airline drauf und das er in Frankfurt ankam. fand ich sehr geil. da werde ihc wieder kaufen.


----------



## Thorsten (1. Mai 2005)

Hi Lucas,

sag mal, irgendwie verliere ich langsam den Faden :? ...

Du hast doch immo ca.3000l im Teich, willst nächstes Frühjahr erweitern?!

Soweit richtig? 

Warum um "Gottes Willen " packst Du dir jetzt *noch* einen Koi mit 27cm in deiner kleinen Pfütze????  :cry:


----------



## Haiflyer (1. Mai 2005)

servus

ja richtig momentan sind es 3000liter ab februar 2006 ca 10000 dann.
ja warum ned. jetzt sind 3 kois drin und 3 kleine. is doch ok. die springen und fühlen sich wohl. der teich ist auhcned so wie ein normaler teich. hab nur ca 1,/3 sumpfzone. der rest is fast senkrecht angelegt von den wänden. also platz zum shcwimmen is da. und wenns ned passt __ fliegen die kleinen wieder raus. punkt


----------



## lars (1. Mai 2005)

oh, wie schön die springen ;-)


.............................................  vor lauter __ parasiten, was ;-)



gruß lars


----------



## olafkoi (1. Mai 2005)

Re Hi Haiflyer



			
				Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> servus
> 
> ja richtig momentan sind es 3000liter ab februar 2006 ca 10000 dann.
> ja warum ned. jetzt sind 3 kois drin und 3 kleine. is doch ok. die springen und fühlen sich wohl. der teich ist auhcned so wie ein normaler teich. hab nur ca 1,/3 sumpfzone. der rest is fast senkrecht angelegt von den wänden. also platz zum shcwimmen is da. und wenns ned passt fliegen die kleinen wieder raus. punkt



 Wo bin ich hier gelandet ? 
Willste nicht lernen oder kanste net lernen ?  
Wie gehst du mit lebenden Tieren um ? wenns net past fliegen die raus ?!  SCHEIß Einstellung ! Anfangs dachte ich du meinst deine Fragen ernst.... aber jetzt biste einer von denen denen ich keinerlei Worte mehr schenken werde !

Wie alt biste ? kanst du überhaupt Verantwortung für diese hervorragenden Tiere übernehmen ?  lass es lieber bleiben !

 gruß


----------



## Haiflyer (1. Mai 2005)

hi

oh mach dir ned ins hemd. wir ham noch nen andren teich aber der is halt ned so tief. da kommen sie halt rein, mein gott.
also dann schenk mir halt keine worte mehr. umso weniger muss ich meine augenanstrengen um es zu lesen.
ich hab noch mehr als fische. 2 hunde, 3 hamser und 1ne katze. und die leben seit über 10 jahren glücklich bei mir. also erzähl du mir nix von verantwortung. die hunde kommen JEDEN Tag MINDESTENS eine stunde ans rad oder spaziern.


----------



## Nestor (1. Mai 2005)

Hi Lucas,

Naja so einfach ist das nicht. Mal hier rein, mal dort rein. Ist alles Streß für die Tiere. Streß der irgendwann mal in einer Krankheit und dann vielleicht sogar im Tod enden kann. 
Und ich glaube, dass dir keiner erzählen braucht, dass ne Katze kein Hund ist und nen Hund kein Hamster. Jedes Tier hat seine Ansprüche. So auch die Koi. Also wäre es vielleicht recht sinnvoll evtl. auf die Tips zu hören oder schmerzhafte bzw. teure (ja nach Einstellung des Halters) Erfahrungen zu sammeln.
Dein letzter Text kam so rüber: Wenn die sterben kaufe ich mir halt Neue. Ich hoffe das stimmt nicht. 

Zum Thema Hund. Jede nach Rasse sind auch da die Ansprüche unterschiedlich.  Also ist die Aussage mit der 1 Stunde leider etwas schwammig. Aber das ist hier nicht Thema.


----------



## atzie (2. Mai 2005)

hi Lucas,
ich hatte 6 Kois in einem kleinen vergleichbaren Teich (auch ca. 3000 Liter). Die hatte ich auch nur, weil ich nicht wusste, was es ist. Als wir die vor 3 Jahren gekauft haben, waren die auch klitzeklein, sind aber verdammt schnell gewachsen. Ich hatte von Anfang an Probleme mit Krankheiten und Wasserqualität, das war teuer (Tierarzt mit langer Anfahrt) und viel Arbeit (der verzweifelte Versuch die Wasserqualität stabil und gut zu halten). Letzten Sommer sind mir dennoch 2 Kois gestorben. Was ich sagen will: Kois haben in so einer "Pfütze" nichts zu suchen. Ich wollte meine abgeben, aber da es nur "deutsche Blender" sind, wollte die niemand. Es ist auch gar nicht so leicht, Menschen mit einem ausreichend großen Teich zu finden. Nun bekommen meine verbliebenen 4 endlich einen großen Teich. Ich verstehe also auch nicht, warum du dir jetzt noch einen doch relativ großen Koi dazusetzt, du bist ja nicht ganz so ahnungslos, wie ich es war. 

Gruß Andrea

P.S. Springende Kois würden mich beunruhigen und ich würde meinen Tierarzt anrufen.


----------



## Doris (2. Mai 2005)

> oh mach dir ned ins hemd. wir ham noch nen andren teich aber der is halt ned so tief. da kommen sie halt rein, mein gott.
> also dann schenk mir halt keine worte mehr. umso weniger muss ich meine augenanstrengen um es zu lesen.



Hallo Lucas
Deine Reaktion auf olafkoi kann ich nicht verstehen. Er hat doch Recht. 
Wenn einer was von Koi & co. versteht, dann ist er es ja wohl. Und warum du dir jetzt auch noch einen weiteren zulegen musstest, begreife ich auch nicht. Hätts da nicht Zeit bis zum nächsten größeren Teich gehabt? 
Du würdest dir doch sicherlich auch  keinen weiteren Hund (Neufundländer o.ä.) in einer 3-Zimmer Wohnung zulegen, wenn du weisst, dass du im nächsten Jahr in ein Haus ziehen würdest. ODER?
Also, nix für ungut, aber hier im Forum wird soooooo viel Hilfe angeboten und diese sollte man mit so blöden und unüberlegten Äußerungen nicht mit Füßen treten.


----------



## Haiflyer (2. Mai 2005)

wie gesagt die idee ist nicht auf meinem mist gewachsen . das haus gehört meinen eltern und ich wohn halt mir im haus. mein vater hat den lieben garten als hobby entdeckt und so eben auch den teich. ich persönlihc und das soll jetzt keine faule ausrede sein hätte den neuen koi NICHT gekauft. weil ich auch der ansicht bin das der teich viel zu klein ist und der gärnter das richtig beschissen angelegt hat. ich hätt damit auch gewartet bis der neue große teich da ist aber nein. und irgendwann kam mein vater halt an wir kaufen noch einen. kommst du mit. naja was hätt ihc machen sollen. hab halt nur drauf geachtet das der händler gut ist. 
vondaher war meine antwort vielleicht etwas überreagiert. bisher verhalten sie sich aber ganz normal. fressen super viel.


----------



## atzie (2. Mai 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt die idee ist nicht auf meinem mist gewachsen . das haus gehört meinen eltern und ich wohn halt mit im haus.



Das kenn ich irgendwoher *zwinker* Allerdings bin ich mittlerweile "Chefin vom Gartenteich" Aber jetzt bei der Neuanlage des Teiches habe ich schon die eine oder andere Diskussion  Also wenn der neue Koi sein musste (irgendwann im Leben werden die Kinder hin und wieder vernünftiger als die Eltern *zwinker*), dann schon besser nicht aus dem Baumarkt. Ich wünsche ihm und euch, dass er bis nächstes Jahr gesund bleibt. Ich finde es übrigens prima von dir, dass du deine erste heftige Reaktion etwas zurück genommen hast! Fand ich tatsächlich auch etwas "stark" Ich bin jedenfalls sehr froh hier eine Anlaufstelle für meine Probleme gefunden zu haben und danke allen Experten nochmals für die Geduld und Ausdauer.

Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Haiflyer (3. Mai 2005)

`hi

ja ich bin sehr froh dieses forum zu haben nur was soll man machen wenn mans im prinzip besser weis aber die ratschläge ned angenommen werden. ich hab gesagt kein großer koi. das is quälerei. er meint nein isses ned und bumm is der koi da. da kann ich dann auch nix mehr machen. ich wünsch mir auch das ers überlebt weil ab februar hat er dann ein koiwürdiges leben. er is so schön und goldig.


----------

